# Great time and Hunt in ND



## buberwin (Mar 17, 2011)

Well let me start out by saying we had a great week. We were able to kill a good amount of ducks (mixed bag) a few geese and pheasants. I was very impressed with the kindness of the people, never met 1 person who wasn't kind and gracious even the people that turned me down to hunt were nice about it. I def don't think we picked a late enough date as I didn't see the # of birds I had dreamed of or read about in the magazines, but all in all found enough to fill our limits for the most part. The only real downer[youtube][/youtube] of the trip was on Monday we found a nice pothole (lake) holding a huge amount of birds, followed them out to the field (only 1/4 mile away) got permission for the next day. We are all set up for a grat hunt when shootin time rolls around and boom boom boom all the birds explode off the roost and go a thousand dif directions. We hunt for anouther 2 hrs with no success, pick up and drive over by there and here sets a truck with ND license plates. Now I know its not just out of state hunters that bust roost.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Who gives a damn! Why does everyone have to slip that in at the end...oh by the way, you ND residents are crappy hunters too. Get over it. Most all of us have had that happen to us, the plate doesn't matter. There is no law from the NDGF that says you can't hunt a roost. There are pathetic hunters from all 50 states, and not everyone goes by the 'no roost' hunting rule that has been imposed on this site and others like it.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

For all of those that whine and cry about this resident/non resident roost busters debate. i have a question.

When hunting over water for Ducks or Geese, aren't you busting the roost everytime you hunt? Most birds that I have watched while scouting go to water to rest(roost). Then fly out into the fields to eat. So tell me what the difference is?


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

buberwin said:


> * I def don't think we picked a late enough date as I didn't see the # of birds I had dreamed of or read about in the magazines, but all in all found enough to fill our limits for the most part. *
> 
> 
> > Guess what? no matter the dates you pick, you'll never experience the sky darkening # of birds that so many magazines would like you to believe there are in ND.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Who gives a damn! Why does everyone have to slip that in at the end...oh by the way, you ND residents are crappy hunters too.


The reason why people put that in is because if you read 98.625% of the roost busting threads is a ND resident pointing the finger at a NR.



> There is no law from the NDGF that says you can't hunt a roost.


This is what everyone needs to understand..... Hunting water or a "roost" is not illegal. It is one type of way people choose to hunt. It is like saying....if you don't hunt with a bow you are not a hunter. Yes I understand "busting" a roost would or could push birds to another area. But it is not always completely true. Sometimes it just pushes them to another roost which requires more scouting. The roost could be 1 mile away is all.


----------



## buberwin (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you Chuck

That was my point exactly, for over a year now I've been reading posts on different sites talking about all the NR that come to ND and bust roost, so I went there with the intentions not to be one of those guys, and have it happen to me personally by the exact opposite of who many said it would be.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

wingaddict said:


> buberwin said:
> 
> 
> > * I def don't think we picked a late enough date as I didn't see the # of birds I had dreamed of or read about in the magazines, but all in all found enough to fill our limits for the most part. *
> ...


I wouldnt say never. Its hard to predict the best time to come. Each year is different but when the migration is on, yes you might be lucky enough to see the "moving horizons".


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kelly-

I don't mean to start anything but if your hunting water that doesn't mean your ALWAYS hunting the roost. Their is some waters that waterfowl use as a "loafing" spot. Or you could possibly just be hunting water between the roost and the field they feed in, therefore, your not hunting the roost either...Gotta think outside the box :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Let's set a few things straight. As a waterfowler you should know the difference between a roost pond and a loafing or transition pond. First clue on a roost, if you see hundreds or thousands of birds going to a water right at dark, it's a roost pond. They can be big or small with lots of birds or a handful. 
A loafing or transitional pond is usually a smaller sized pond that birds hit between the fields and the roost. They will leave the roost and go feed in the field then hit the loaf pond after. They usually trickle into these places and it can be a great hunt. I have done it many times. 
The reason ND guys say NR's bust roosts is simply because they do. I see it weekly. This is not to say that once in a while you won't catch some young ND hunters doing it too. It's just that most NR's come from states where they hunt bigger waters mainly. You don't have to do that here for puddle ducks. It's just common courtesy not to push all the birds off of a roost. It screws up all the hunts in the area for people set up in fields and loaf ponds. 
So think of it this way. Would you rather jump a roost or set up on a roost watch the whole mess of birds get up and shoot a few for one morning then have to scout an entire different area for new birds *OR* would you rather watch where the birds go off the roost and shoot them for a few days in fields and smaller loaf ponds?
This is not quantum physics. This is something you should have learned in the first couple years of waterfowl hunting. Everyone is out to have a good time. Nothing is worse then putting in a ton of time,gas, and money to scout a good spot to have all the birds busted out at first light.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Nick Roehl said:


> Let's set a few things straight. The reason ND guys say NR's bust roosts is simply because they do. I see it weekly. This is not to say that once in a while you won't catch some young ND hunters doing it too. It's just that most NR's come from states where they hunt bigger waters mainly. You don't have to do that here for puddle ducks. It's just common courtesy not to push all the birds off of a roost. It screws up all the hunts in the area for people set up in fields and loaf ponds.
> So think of it this way. Would you rather jump a roost or set up on a roost watch the whole mess of birds get up and shoot a few for one morning then have to scout an entire different area for new birds *OR* would you rather watch where the birds go off the roost and shoot them for a few days in fields and smaller loaf ponds?
> This is not quantum physics. This is something you should have learned in the first couple years of waterfowl hunting.


Let's set a few things straight: can you toss a few more stereotypes or generalities? I'm surprised you didn't write: look at the waterfowl counts at Sand Lake after the NR opener in ND to support your position. So you're saying most NR's bust the roost and NDers rarely do with the rare exception of some young ND hunters. Maybe dudes from Minnesota like to hunt water because we get tired of field hunting for geese in Minnesota and hunt ND for the variety a water hunt offers. I love going to ND to hunt water and killing a variety of ducks. I field hunt all the time in Minnesota and get sick of shooting honkers. Nothing, in my opinion, cooler than killing a few mallards, a can or redhead maybe a bluebill and maybe a pintail. That's just me and my opinion but I'm not myopic enough to come on here and basically tell other hunters how they should hunt or what methods they should use. But hey what do I know I've only been hunting since 1980 when I was 10.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

No sterotypes or generalities is right. Why is it so hard for blue platers to understand. You basically just admitted that you will bust roosts simply because you can instead of hunting fields or loaf sloughs. I don't care what you have been doing since 1980. So with your rationality I could say I am a big buck hunter because I have pounded a spike buck for 20 years straight. Not because I had to I just get sick of everyone shooting big ones and hey it's not illegal. Talk about nice rationale. 
And guess what you can shoot pintials, widgeon, woodies and more from a field or pond without screwing up all the hunting in 5 miles.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish the NR could see what the duck numbers are like before the state is opened up to NRs... The difference is insane to be quite honest... Any time you hunt a roost you do move birds and they pattern different, now whether its a 1/2 mile or 400 miles that they go its still messing with everything... Its not their fault they dont know any different I guess. Its not hard to shoot your limit of Ducks in a field... A simple post on here isnt going to change the way it is so I guess we just have to accept it, even though the change would make the world of difference for everyone


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

I dont want to get into the who does the most roostbusting side of the argument, but as far as variety of ducks I have to agree with nick 100%. I've shot mallards, pintails, teal, wood ducks, gadwall, wigeon, black ducks, red heads and goldeneyes field hunting (the divers were pass shooting from my layout blind of course but they do come over the decoys from time to time).


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

XFactor said:


> I wish the NR could see what the duck numbers are like before the state is opened up to NRs... The difference is insane to be quite honest... Any time you hunt a roost you do move birds and they pattern different, now whether its a 1/2 mile or 400 miles that they go its still messing with everything... Its not their fault they dont know any different I guess. Its not hard to shoot your limit of Ducks in a field... A simple post on here isnt going to change the way it is so I guess we just have to accept it, even though the change would make the world of difference for everyone


Completely right man. I am not trying to come down on NR's just saying if you come from a state of hunting water you do it here too, but it's not necessary. Will talking about it on here change anyone I doubt it, but it would be damn nice if it would. Like I said get out have fun, kill birds, and be conscious of other hunters, and respectful of them, don't bust roosts.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I wish the NR could see what the duck numbers are like before the state is opened up to NRs... The difference is insane to be quite honest... Any time you hunt a roost you do move birds and they pattern different, now whether its a 1/2 mile or 400 miles that they go its still messing with everything... Its not their fault they dont know any different I guess. Its not hard to shoot your limit of Ducks in a field... A simple post on here isnt going to change the way it is so I guess we just have to accept it, even though the change would make the world of difference for everyone


So you are saying that all the birds in the state move out of an area because of NR opener and roost busters? Not because of weather, availability of food, getting shot at for 2 weeks (both week opener for R and then the NR week, or getting molested in feed fields since august - early goose?), biological clock goes off in their heads that it is time to move south, moon phases, etc. But that It is just because of the NR's? :eyeroll:

You are correct it does throw off the pattern. But so does hunting a feed field for a weekend. If no other food source is open or unmolested in an area the birds will move out of the area as well. Weather also plays a roll.

Now I agree roost busting is not a good thing. But again it is not fair to blame it all on NR hunters either. Many people think or still have the rationale that the only place to hunt WATERfowl is on water. Some people don't know the difference in a roost or transition area. Some seasoned waterfowlers don't know the difference. When I was in ND hunting early goose I had two land owners tell me to just hunt one of their ponds because the geese every night come into it. I told them I did not have a water spread and enjoy shooting them in fields. But you see even people or land owners don't know the difference. Or when I told land owners how I hunt them in the cut crop land they were kind of take a back because then did not know that is how people hunted them.



> I am not trying to come down on NR's just saying if you come from a state of hunting water you do it here too, but it's not necessary. Will talking about it on here change anyone I doubt it, but it would be damn nice if it would._ *Like I said get out have fun, kill birds, and be conscious of other hunters, and respectful of them,*_ don't bust roosts.


I would add....try not to bust roosts.... because some people just don't know the difference....and your license plate has nothing to do with it.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

XFactor said:


> I wish the NR could see what the duck numbers are like before the state is opened up to NRs.


I wish I could see what it looks like before the R opener.

Just read what Chuck wrote. It's common sense and no one gets their feelings hurt.

We could talk about this till we are blue in the face....most likely from us hitting you in the face with our license plates.....get it blue platers :rollin: oke: but seriously I only had one issue this year and it was with some meth a sketch from ND (and his buddy next to him in the truck was drunk as a skunk) trying to lay claim to harvested non posted land. It was funny to watch him make up laws on trying to not get us to hunt it. It truely is a funny story. Its not bashing you Residents its just a funny story about this guy, his pipe, and his buddies case of natty lite. :rock:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

In North Dakota waterfowl only migrate because non-residents bust a roost: weather, wind direction, calendar, biological clock, instinct or 1,000's of years of evolution has nothing to do with it. Their urge to migrate is totally based on their water hole getting hunting. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Man, this gets old every year. ENJOY THE SEASON!


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

I did witness something last week when I was in ND, Set up on a field across from another landowner that turned us down. The morning we were hunting, of course the birds wouldn't cooperate but they were piling in a field right beside us. So back to the story, we watched this LOCAL actually get out of his truck on someone elses land and shot to jump the birds off of someone elses land. I couldn't believe it. Of course the birds went every which way.

Just saying, Not every NR gives NR a bad name.

Btw, ive actually got the locals name who thought he was gonna direct the geese to his land, lol and his phone number.

All in all, North Dakota hunter(locals) you guys really don't understand how lucky you have it and you complain about a hunter killing ducks over water. Man, we couldn't drive just a couple miles and we would find birds. You guys outta come down south and hunt for a week then you'll know what it's like not to have birds.


----------



## Mary (Apr 4, 2005)

I think it all comes down to time. Right wrong or indifferent most hunters would rather spend time hunting rather than scouting. In my opinion it is sometimes easier to find ducks on the water than it is to find them in a feild. Therfore, many NR may find themselves with them following delemma: Do I hunt the water where I know there are birds or do I sacrifice one of my limited morning/evening hunting opportunities in hopes (no guarantee) that I will find a field opportunity. Given these circumstances, I think most of us would chose to hunt the water where we know there are ducks. Its just a fact. Hunters want to shoot ducks.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It also means there are guys like me that enjoy shooting Bluebills, Cans & Goldeneyes as much as Mallards. Sorry, we're out there. If you've ever truly hunted a lake in a boat like myself, you would know that you can hunt divers without shooting out the Mallards. It can be done!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I think it all comes down to time. Right wrong or indifferent most hunters would rather spend time hunting rather than scouting. In my opinion it is sometimes easier to find ducks on the water than it is to find them in a feild. Therfore, many NR may find themselves with them following delemma: Do I hunt the water where I know there are birds or do I sacrifice one of my limited morning/evening hunting opportunities in hopes (no guarantee) that I will find a field opportunity. Given these circumstances, I think most of us would chose to hunt the water where we know there are ducks. Its just a fact. Hunters want to shoot ducks.


This is spot on as well!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Another bitter,harsh but true fact-if all field hunters had to occ hunt water,we'd have less hunters and sure as heck less successful hunters.Water hunting in most situations involves more work and skill.Don't like it?Tough.Truth hurts sometimes.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

duckp said:


> Water hunting in most situations involves more work and skill.Don't like it? Tough.Truth hurts sometimes.


More Skill? Maybe more work, its almost always easier to decoy birds on water! This is why if there is a small water hole in a field I usually set my deeks there...


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats funny,'small waterhole IN A Field'. :lol:


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mary said:


> I think it all comes down to time. Right wrong or indifferent most hunters would rather spend time hunting rather than scouting. In my opinion it is sometimes easier to find ducks on the water than it is to find them in a feild. Therfore, many NR may find themselves with them following delemma: Do I hunt the water where I know there are birds or do I sacrifice one of my limited morning/evening hunting opportunities in hopes (no guarantee) that I will find a field opportunity. Given these circumstances, I think most of us would chose to hunt the water where we know there are ducks. Its just a fact. Hunters want to shoot ducks.


Why do you need to hunt morning and evening? If you would scout one time of day and hunt the other you might have 1 geat hunt vs. two mediocre hunts. Daily limit is still daily limit regardless of possession limit or how many birds you eat or give away.


----------



## Mary (Apr 4, 2005)

XFactor said:


> duckp said:
> 
> 
> > Water hunting in most situations involves more work and skill.Don't like it? Tough.Truth hurts sometimes.
> ...


I completely disagree with the statement that it is easier to decoy mallards over water. In my experience when they are committed to feild they are commited.


----------



## Mary (Apr 4, 2005)

matt29 said:


> Mary said:
> 
> 
> > I think it all comes down to time. Right wrong or indifferent most hunters would rather spend time hunting rather than scouting. In my opinion it is sometimes easier to find ducks on the water than it is to find them in a feild. Therfore, many NR may find themselves with them following delemma: Do I hunt the water where I know there are birds or do I sacrifice one of my limited morning/evening hunting opportunities in hopes (no guarantee) that I will find a field opportunity. Given these circumstances, I think most of us would chose to hunt the water where we know there are ducks. Its just a fact. Hunters want to shoot ducks.
> ...


I do not diagree that all it takes is one hunt a day. But if you don't find a feild opportuinty during a morning or evening scouting trip you are SOL for the next day and so it goes. If you only have 4-7 days afeild this can get very stressful as many of us know and have undoughtedly experienced.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

duckp said:


> Thats funny,'small waterhole IN A Field'. :lol:


It is funny. I have never seen a water hole in a field..... :eyeroll:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

This meaning water hole/sheet water you wise ***!!! :thumb:


----------

